# E-Mail-Server



## vsitor (3. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche ein PHP-Script, mit dem ich Emailservice anbieten kann. Die User bekommen dann eine Emailadresse mit meiner Domain. Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit einem Script ?

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. April 2006)

Squirrelmail
v-webmail 1.5
uebimiau
BasiliX
openwebmail
Project Zen
NOCC Webmail
Popper
kmMail


----------

